
Findjars: a gradle plugin to debug classpath issues - yetanotherion
https://github.com/criteo/findjars
======
Cristian_knur
Nice. This is actually pretty useful. Classpath issues are some of the worse
to deal with on big applications, especially in distributed computing (flink,
spark, etc) where your dependencies have to be perfectly tailored to the
framework it will work on.

~~~
yetanotherion
Classpath issues were mostly in apps relying on hadoop, spark on our side too.
Given that stacktraces scarcely gave us any hint on the root cause, we ended
up developing that plugin.

